# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Խորհուրդ ապագա դիմորդի համար

## Mushki

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ իմ ազգականը, որը ապրում է Տավուշում շուտով ավարդում է դպրոցը և ուզում է ընդունվել ճարտարագիտականի ծրագավորման բաժին:Ես լսել եմ, որ կան քոլեջներ որտեղ սովորելուց հետո ավելի հեշտ են ընդունվում:Ինչ խորուրդ կտակ այդ քոլեջների վերաբերյալ և արդիոկ քոլեջում ավելի լավ կսովորեցնեն քանց թե ռեպետիտորը:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ իմ ազգականը, որը ապրում է Տավուշում շուտով ավարդում է դպրոցը և ուզում է ընդունվել ճարտարագիտականի ծրագավորման բաժին:Ես լսել եմ, որ կան քոլեջներ որտեղ սովորելուց հետո ավելի հեշտ են ընդունվում:Ինչ խորուրդ կտակ այդ քոլեջների վերաբերյալ և արդիոկ քոլեջում ավելի լավ կսովորեցնեն քանց թե ռեպետիտորը:


Նայած թե բարեկամդ ինչքա՞ն շուտով է ավարտում դպրոցը: Եթե պատրաստվում է ընդունվել ՀՊՃՀ, ապա ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ դիմի հենց ՀՊՃՀ-ի հենակետային վարժարանը:

----------


## Mushki

9-րդ դասարանը նա  կավարտի այս ուստարվա վերջում:

ՀՊՃՀ-ի հենակետային վարժարան կարող է՞ ընդունվել այս տարվա վերջում:
Ի՞նչքան է ուսման վարձը:

----------

